# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Russian or not?

## Psyche

I know that Natalia has a Russian origin, but what about Natalie? A few Russian ladies said that it was Russian, or really, they told her that Natasha was the real name. But I have also heard that Natalie is French too. Does anyone have an oppinion about this?

----------


## translationsnmru

To be pedantic, this name is Latin in origin.  There used to exist a Christian saint who had this name. Since it was a custom in Russia to give children names of saints, this name became popular in Russia (by the way, in some countries biblical names are more popular; in Russia, they are almost never used. For example, you won't find a Russian called Jesus (which is common in Spain and Latin America) or  Juda).  
So, being a Saint's name, Natalia came to be wide-spread in Russia.
Natasha is a diminutive  form derived from Natalia, not the other way around.  
As to Natalie, it indeed is a French or Gallicized form of the same name. Of course, since French language used to be very popular in Russia in XVIII and early XIX centuries, many Russian ladies called themselves Natalies rather than Natalias.

----------


## arbitrage31

Names, I feel have always adapted themselves to the prononciation of the people where they are used.
Notice that a Slavonic would recognise JACOB as YAKOV, which is a Russian name!
Moreover, E in Russia is recognised as '_ye_' Hence, Helen became Helene in France and Yelena in Russia.
The best example of the kind is of course this- Germans derived Kaiser from Ceaser, which in Russia became Tsar!

----------


## Евгения Белякова

I have a Russian friend who at school we call "Natalie" but at her home and such she is called "Natasha."(Short for Natalya)

----------

